# IGNITION PROBLEM - NISSAN BLUEBIRD SYLPHY 2012 - 2nd GEN, JAPANESE HOME MODEL



## archiefinch (Oct 18, 2015)

hi! I am new to this forum. im residing abroad and have recently bought a 2012 nissan bluebird sylphy (Japanese home model, 2nd generation). Yesterday, all of a sudden, the steering wheel of my car got locked up and key couldn't start the car. after "googling" a bit, i got the idea that the ignition might not be recognizing the remote key so the only solution might be reprogram the key. I called up a locksmith who had nissan consult 3 tools with him. he tried to get the pin code in order to reprogram the key but that didnt work out. when i asked him about the manual for consult 3, he said he didnt have it on him. im afraid that he might not have exactly followed the right steps. since i cannot get a hold of the instruction manual at the moment, so would be able to kinda point me in the right direction to resolve the issue using consult 3??

i only have the original key with me and that is not working. my car doesn't have a push start button, rather the ignition switch has to be turned, by keeping the remote key in close vicinity to the ignition switch, to turn on the engine. i tried to insert the key stick that came with the original remote key and turn the ignition switch but that couldn't turn on the engine either. Any help would be much appreciated! Thanks in advance!!


----------

